# للبيع شقة 180م بفيلا بالتجمع الأول منطقة الياسمين فيلات دور أرضى مرتفع سوبر لوكس



## Waseetk_Estate (19 فبراير 2012)

للبيع شقة 180م بفيلا بالتجمع الأول منطقة الياسمين فيلات دور أرضى مرتفع سوبر لوكس 
*بأرقى مواقع التجمع الأول منطقة الياسمين فيلات شقة 180م تطل على حديقة وشارع رئيسى 
الدور أرضى مرتفع التشطيب سوبر لوكس كل ما تحكى عنه الأناقة والذوق الرفيع 
مكونة من 3 غرفة نوم + ريسبشن 4 قطع + مطبخ + 3 حمام 
المطلوب 600000ج ستمائة ألف جنيه مصرى 
وإمكانية تسهيلات بدفع 500000ج والباقى تسهيلات
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
شركة وسيطك إنفراد بلا حدود
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية*​


----------

